
Why Twitter Hasn’t Failed: The Power Of Audience - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/10/why-twitter-hasnt-failed-the-power-of-audience/
======
josefresco
If TechCrunch had 13 pages of posts about MY startup (or any startup for that
matter), it wouldn't be failing either.

~~~
babul
The close geography of the twitter team to techcrunch (or vice versa), and the
fact they often attend the same parties seems to have a lot to do with the
coverage volume(?).

Maybe it would help if you were based near them and hanged out a lot with
them.

